# Garage/Workshop Transformation



## Derekh929

I have some pis of what my garage was like when i was doing a lot of work on my new house 10 years ago was like a builder yard in the garage till built a big shed my self to store the Mixer and all my joinery kit etc.
Next i cleared it all and started to kit it out how i wanted it for workshop and car work and Detailing here is start and finish sorry no stages been to busy, any questions feel free to coment and any tips how to improve or anything that i have missed or could look to do , thanks fore looking.


----------



## Fish

Nice turnaround, very organised. 

Fish


----------



## puppag

Wow nice garage mate. Love the green phone! Flash!


----------



## Derekh929

puppag said:


> Wow nice garage mate. Love the green phone! Flash!


Green phone :lol: wanted a black one but had a green one in the loft gathering dust so bought some extra detailing gear with the saving:thumb:


----------



## jim55

that is an amazing transformation ,its like a shop ,so many products lol,very very jealous :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01

Very nice mate :thumb:


----------



## vaughn1

Wow, very impressive place you have got there.


----------



## Ratchet

Awesome set up there fella. :thumb:

Made me very Jealous as I only have room for a shed, which I have just bought and erected, and am now in the process of putting in shelving etc.

What did you use to hang your snow foam lance and spray bottles, got a closer pic and a link as where to buy from?

Same for flooring. 

Regards
Chris


----------



## Bentleya

Very nice turnaround, makes better use of the space and must be fantastic to work in.


----------



## chrisc

Love the floor


----------



## verbarthe

Huge transformation and extremely well done , it s like a Detailing Operating Theatre, absolutely stunning set up :thumb:


----------



## OILRS

Well nice mate :thumb:


----------



## sjolliff

Very nice! Iv got a damp cellar with 2 boxes of stuff lol.


----------



## AaronGTi

Jealous  

Stunning mate credit to you :thumb:
Reminds me of Autogeek's place.


----------



## Derekh929

Ratchet said:


> Awesome set up there fella. :thumb:
> 
> Made me very Jealous as I only have room for a shed, which I have just bought and erected, and am now in the process of putting in shelving etc.
> 
> What did you use to hang your snow foam lance and spray bottles, got a closer pic and a link as where to buy from?
> 
> Same for flooring.
> 
> Regards
> Chris


Chris i got the flooring from Tileplans he was called Colin very durable in 7mm version i have the same in my office but textured and not ribbed it is black and white as wanted that in garage but not practicle for workshop.

The bottles and snow foam lance are fixed with plastic coated clips 38mm get them in packs on the bay from coated clip company the 38mm does the megs bottles i think the SF lance was 32mm and it is fixed onto 12mm by 40mm wood spacer so bottles sit off MDF cabnet i built so screw on at desired gaps i have another ontp to mount that i made but still in my other wood workshop


----------



## Derekh929

chrisc said:


> Love the floor


Have to admit i found it hard to make the decision on the colour as wanted textured black and white but knew as i use as workshop mainly as very knew joinery and engineering and still have to move my vertical drill etc in , the price i though as did my wife was a waste of money but she soon changed that and soon did i after having it for a few years


----------



## liam99

Very nice.


----------



## Naddy37

chrisc said:


> Love the floor


Indeed :thumb: different to the norm.

:argie: I want a garage....


----------



## Derekh929

AaronGTi said:


> Jealous
> 
> Stunning mate credit to you :thumb:
> Reminds me of Autogeek's place.


Thanks Aaron i have to admit most of my idea's for my plans i drew up was of the American garage sites and looked at the Dura garage gear but it was crazy expensive but good so got the halfords pro units a few years back on 2 for 1 and have it like the Dura garage units with my Halfors pro gear all fitted in drawers in formed plastic


----------



## Derekh929

verbarthe said:


> Huge transformation and extremely well done , it s like a Detailing Operating Theatre, absolutely stunning set up :thumb:


Yes and as the wife says you don't like people messing up your garage or not putting it back in correct place so why are you not like that in the house as for the operation theatre :lol: well it probably as clean as one as spend most of my time keeping it the way i like to work as i need to work in clean and easy to find space to work, was the same when Engineer on large trawlers engine room was slippers job clean as better if have a problem to find a leak:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

neilos said:


> Indeed :thumb: different to the norm.
> 
> :argie: I want a garage....


Is the weather not that good do you need a garage? the weather here you need a heated garage:lol:


----------



## WD Pro

Nice 

I was going to ask about the floor but noticed that had been already been asked 

Nice choice of plastic storage box, surprised we don't see more of them on here as I can't find anything to touch them :thumb:

WD


----------



## amiller

That is AWESOME! Bet it cost a pretty penny too!:thumb:

Little sample on its way to you Monday


----------



## CraigQQ

brilliant space derek :thumb: loving the floor aswell..

whole thing is very well laid out and looks very sophisticated..


----------



## Derekh929

WD Pro said:


> Nice
> 
> I was going to ask about the floor but noticed that had been already been asked
> 
> Nice choice of plastic storage box, surprised we don't see more of them on here as I can't find anything to touch them :thumb:
> 
> WD


Yes the units are great and Stanely ones are under rated and look great the Halfords pro boxes are great value as well, thanks Derek


----------



## Derekh929

amiller said:


> That is AWESOME! Bet it cost a pretty penny too!:thumb:
> 
> Little sample on its way to you Monday


Thanks Andy lot's of planning and hard work getting how i want it and have still a good few thinks to do for my diy storage as a bit like a screw fix store in the cabinets lol.
Thanks for sending the sample and as i said you are welcome to use the garage to detail your motor if you are up in Gamrie and stuck.


----------



## Derekh929

CraigQQ said:


> brilliant space derek :thumb: loving the floor aswell..
> 
> whole thing is very well laid out and looks very sophisticated..


Thanks Craig the wife will laugh with the Sophisticated part , as she thinks im crazy and why does it have to be like that well i know the Answer and i bet other's on here do to :lol::lol:


----------



## CraigQQ

:lol: indeed..

so the silver units are stanley? they look great, perfect in that design aswell


----------



## jay69

like the flooring top job


----------



## Derekh929

CraigQQ said:


> :lol: indeed..
> 
> so the silver units are stanley? they look great, perfect in that design aswell


Yes Craid i was looking at Dura gear but far to expensive so i wanted a similar look at more effective cost base and stanley ones were under £100 each for floor units and wall units i think approx £65 to £75 a guy on here is strugling to sell the base units with drawers they are great and cost £130 each he wanted £130 a pair bargin, wall units have fantastic storage i will try to post the inner lay out of cabinets if get a chance tomorrow:thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc

Oh my


----------



## Shinyvec

Top job Derek it looks the the biz mate. Everything all nice and neat and I love the beasty Compressor, I bet that will power anything. I have noticed something missing though, where is the Rim Mat ?


----------



## Derekh929

Shinyvec said:


> Top job Derek it looks the the biz mate. Everything all nice and neat and I love the beasty Compressor, I bet that will power anything. I have noticed something missing though, where is the Rim Mat ?


Thanks Andy lot's of hard work but got there compressor great for my air tools and the Rim Mate 4th photo from bottom right of the pic been put to good use lately:thumb:


----------



## Shinyvec

Shinyvec said:


> Top job Derek it looks the the biz mate. Everything all nice and neat and I love the beasty Compressor, I bet that will power anything. I have noticed something missing though, where is the Rim Mat ?


I found it hideing by the ladder lol


----------



## The Doctor

Love it, super work Derek. That flooring is awesome, would love something like that in mine eventually.


----------



## The Cueball

I. hate. you. end. of.


:argie: :argie: :argie:

:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

The Cueball said:


> I. hate. you. end. of.
> 
> :argie: :argie: :argie:
> 
> :thumb:


Thanks Cuey very kind of you made me feel good :lol:


----------



## ronwash

Looking great :argie::argie:


----------



## Shinyvec

I have just priced up my Garage floor in simular tiles and its just short of £300, I will stick with paint I think as the wife will kill me if I spend that on the garage.


----------



## Derekh929

Shinyvec said:


> I have just priced up my Garage floor in simular tiles and its just short of £300, I will stick with paint I think as the wife will kill me if I spend that on the garage.


:lol: i think with you spending addiction lately you may tip her over the edge this is the Heavy Duty 7mm and was £1k approx fitted my self:thumb:


----------



## JakeWhite

:argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie: It reminds me strangely of the Autogeek garage, but with less red :thumb: I am very jealous  lovely space though!


----------



## Shinyvec

How much :doublesho:doublesho, I wouldnt spend that on a Carpet never mind a garage, you must have a very understanding wife mate as mine would kill me first and then leave me. My spending days on Detailing gear is now finished as there is nothing I need now or in the future, infact I will be selling some gear to tidy things up. I have thought of becoming a supplier to the Traders on here with the amount of stuff I have lol.


----------



## Derekh929

Shinyvec said:


> How much :doublesho:doublesho, I wouldnt spend that on a Carpet never mind a garage, you must have a very understanding wife mate as mine would kill me first and then leave me. My spending days on Detailing gear is now finished as there is nothing I need now or in the future, infact I will be selling some gear to tidy things up. I have thought of becoming a supplier to the Traders on here with the amount of stuff I have lol.


Supplier to traders :lol: quite believe it, as for floor it is easy to take with me if moved could lift in 1 hour or sell to new owner i had painted it twice at £100 so not anymore, as for gear getting very selective know i a'm starting to stay with the gear i like best for different jobs:thumb:


----------



## andy-mcq

amazing turn around, im well jelous lol.
im working on somthing to use but wont be that nice! id live in there all day lol


----------



## Doug_M

Derek i now dislike you...

Well jelous of this garage, looks awesome!!!


----------



## Derekh929

alan_mcc said:


> Oh my


Alan is that a good EEK or Bad :lol:


----------



## Derekh929

Ok Craig here is some pics of how versatile the units are and other gear stored, hope of use and for anyone one else that is interested.


----------



## Derekh929

andy-mcq said:


> amazing turn around, im well jelous lol.
> im working on somthing to use but wont be that nice! id live in there all day lol


Hope it goes well i spend most of the day at the weekend out there to chill out:thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ

looks good.. nice use of the space..

what size clips did you use for the wheel woolies? could use something to store mine properly.


----------



## Jammy J

In awe of that garage Derek :argie: Wowee very swanky sir! can we see the cars now :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SPRING-TO..._Material_Nails_Fixing_MJ&hash=item5aded151ca

Hi Craid i have link it is 6mm for small 9mm for med and 12mm for large i could have sworen the midle won was 8mm the coated clip company will coat any size for you got many times for my other workshop, the kits are very handy instead of buying many different size packs


----------



## Derekh929

Jammy J said:


> In awe of that garage Derek :argie: Wowee very swanky sir! can we see the cars now :thumb:


LOL e90 330d M Sport awaiting a small paint job and full detail as was doing a large project in the Garden so no time to do the BM but Mini R56 Cooper S hopping to get a detail of it posted soon:thumb:


----------



## Jammy J

Derekh929 said:


> LOL e90 330d M Sport awaiting a small paint job and full detail as was doing a large project in the Garden so no time to do the BM but Mini R56 Cooper S hopping to get a detail of it posted soon:thumb:


Cool thanks :thumb: Looking forward to seeing them!


----------



## Derekh929

Jammy J said:


> When your doing your detail you can just do my car too while your at it in that *posh garage* of yours as its so god damn cold up here. :thumb:
> 
> :lol::lol::lol:


Bad enough have two teenagers and two cars to look after without more BMW's if you tell me you have an 1M i'm sure i could manage a quick clean with the free drying service that takes a few miles to complete :lol:


----------



## Derekh929

Not cold in the Garage Jamie it's got heating LOL


----------



## Jammy J

Derekh929 said:


> Bad enough have two teenagers and two cars to look after without more BMW's if you tell me you have an 1M i'm sure i could manage a quick clean with the free drying service that takes a few miles to complete :lol:


OK i have a 1M sorted :thumb: :lol:



Derekh929 said:


> Not cold in the Garage Jamie it's got heating LOL


Flash git :lol:


----------



## s60aun

Every man dream to have a garage like that..... Huge thumbs up!!!


----------



## Derekh929

s60aun said:


> Every man dream to have a garage like that..... Huge thumbs up!!!


Just need a TV and Bed know and it be quite happy out there piece and quite , thanks for your coment


----------



## CraigQQ

If you let the wife see that she will probably buy you them to get shot of you Derek 
:lol:


----------



## Derekh929

CraigQQ said:


> If you let the wife see that she will probably buy you them to get shot of you Derek
> :lol:


You got that 100% that's why my DW pass Code is 30 didgets long :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ

haha... you know.. I have your address...... screen shot... print.. send 

blackmail time? :lol:


----------



## Derekh929

Ok then you can have my iron brew and Tunnock caremel wafers then


----------



## CleanDetail

Like it!


----------



## Phil H

very nice mate !


----------



## Johnnyopolis

That looks great  Thanks for sharing your man cave with us... 

I did notice one thing missing though  

ATB

John


----------



## The Cueball

Derekh929 said:


> Ok then you can have my* iron brew *and Tunnock caremel wafers then


Cheap skate!

:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

Nick_CD said:


> Like it!


Thanks nick any suggestions for me? always trying to improve


----------



## CraigQQ

The Cueball said:


> Cheap skate!
> 
> :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho
> 
> :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


:lol:

yepp... wouldn't catch us with that cheap nasty Iron Brew :lol:

IRN BRU is where its at


----------



## Derekh929

Phil H said:


> very nice mate !


Thanks phil any suggestions or tips would be good:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

Johnnyopolis said:


> That looks great  Thanks for sharing your man cave with us...
> 
> I did notice one thing missing though
> 
> ATB
> 
> John


Johnny i have been waiting for the elusive Zaino Buckets on a special Deal as they are light Gold Dust and need two new one's and would look good on my new sheleve:thumb: Also i have seen excellent results with the Zaino gear and will be up for giving this a go soon and plenty of room on the back shelves for good detailing gear:thumb: Any group buys planned to get me kitted out :lol:


----------



## sean20

very smart and organised im jealous!!


----------



## Derekh929

sean20 said:


> very smart and organised im jealous!!


Thanks Sean i like to make this easy to work always scheming as well when i see good idea's


----------



## fraz101

Awesome garage mate.......I'd be in there all weekend cleaning cars!

Sooo jealous!!!! Good job!


----------



## caledonia

Top drawer Derek.
Lovely working area there. I am a touch jealous now as mine will have to wait till things quieten down a touch. But work in progress as they say.
Gordon.


----------



## alexj

Jeepers that looks amazing could eat my dinner off it !


----------



## Derekh929

fraz101 said:


> Awesome garage mate.......I'd be in there all weekend cleaning cars!
> 
> Sooo jealous!!!! Good job!


thanks have to say not always cleaning cars but in most of the weekend doing DIY and making things that what i do like making drawing and scaling them and building stuff from scratch, and hunting down good companies on the net to source handy gear


----------



## Lloydy

Amazing! Thats all I have to say


----------



## PaulN

Just to repeat what has been said here, very nice job there, just shows what a top job can be done and a good budget. 

My wife was in the garage the other day and said "youve got alot of stuff for the cars havent you!" Maybe time for a few Cabinets.....


----------



## jamie crookston

Thats what you call a garage


----------



## Will_G

Very nice Derek :thumb:

Certainly beats detailing at the side of the road!


----------



## Derekh929

caledonia said:


> Top drawer Derek.
> Lovely working area there. I am a touch jealous now as mine will have to wait till things quieten down a touch. But work in progress as they say.
> Gordon.


Thanks Gordon it does make it easier when i can find things quickly , good to be busy and as said just managed to post up this as more time on my hands of late as floor been down for years and cabnets few years as well, i look forward to seeing your unit update's when you get a chance to do it.


----------



## Keith_Lane

Some day lol!! Excellent effort and attention to detail went into this, love it!!:doublesho


----------



## Corsasxi_Dan

Looks epic that mate


----------



## Hardsworth

its reminds me of American Hodrod for some wierd reason 

very nice job there tho :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

alexj said:


> Jeepers that looks amazing could eat my dinner off it !


Might have to eat my diner out there if i spend anymore on my garage :lol:
Do have my dinner out their if working on big job sandwich at the door into house:thumb:


----------



## Ultra

Well done that man, nice workshop/garage


----------



## Derekh929

JakeWhite said:


> :argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie: It reminds me strangely of the Autogeek garage, but with less red :thumb: I am very jealous  lovely space though!


Thanks Jake love red but not to much have to say look on the net under American garages and you will see plenty that's where some of the idea's come from.:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

Bentleya said:


> Very nice turnaround, makes better use of the space and must be fantastic to work in.


Thanks yes it has made working easier and can find all gear quickly still many jobs to do to get more other kit into this garage


----------



## Brigham1806

Wish my garage was as well laid out as that! looks like you have gone to extra lengths in search for the perfect garage


----------



## Swell.gr

Very nice place Derek :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

PaulN said:


> Just to repeat what has been said here, very nice job there, just shows what a top job can be done and a good budget.
> 
> My wife was in the garage the other day and said "youve got alot of stuff for the cars havent you!" Maybe time for a few Cabinets.....


Thanks Paul seen two for sale on here think the guy still has them Stanley drawer units , great idea to have a place for new gear when you get your deliveries at garage door good job i work from house to intercept my latest deliveries


----------



## Nicholas

Brilliant job, roll on the weekend need to empty mine!


----------



## Derekh929

Will_G said:


> Very nice Derek :thumb:
> 
> Certainly beats detailing at the side of the road!


Thanks Will i will be giving you a shout soon if available as going to give the mini the full monty first:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

Keith_Lane said:


> Some day lol!! Excellent effort and attention to detail went into this, love it!!:doublesho


Thanks Keith it did take a few years to take shape and still added extra idea's all the time but approx 85% there


----------



## ffrs1444

wow !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BeeDubz

Awsome


----------



## Derekh929

Hardsworth said:


> its reminds me of American Hodrod for some wierd reason
> 
> very nice job there tho :thumb:


Thanks I will have to look up the American hot road garage to have a look


----------



## Derekh929

Brigham1806 said:


> Wish my garage was as well laid out as that! looks like you have gone to extra lengths in search for the perfect garage


Thanks just about there but still a few thing to sort as always listen to others good advice


----------



## Derekh929

Swell.gr said:


> Very nice place Derek :thumb:


Mike thanks for that, i was going to ask where you got your detailing banners as needed a couple for a bare wall, thanks derek


----------



## GiannisM

Wow!!:doublesho:doubleshoIt's so so nice and useful!You are lucky my man!:buffer::thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

Nicholas said:


> Brilliant job, roll on the weekend need to empty mine!


Thanks Nicholas remember to take pics of each stage not like me start and finish , and post them up for us:thumb:


----------



## cotter

Jeez Delboy, that's some place! Not at all jealous :doublesho

Wasn't one of Franks mugs enough for you? You need one for each hand? :lol:


----------



## Baki

Simply THE BEST!!! respect


----------



## Derekh929

cotter said:


> Jeez Delboy, that's some place! Not at all jealous :doublesho
> 
> Wasn't one of Franks mugs enough for you? You need one for each hand? :lol:


Got one when i came to the meet and put it in the car and then given another when i got my gear , like a deal i do :lol:


----------



## ercapoccia

From hell to heaven! Awesome!!!


----------



## Derekh929

GiannisM said:


> Wow!!:doublesho:doubleshoIt's so so nice and useful!You are lucky my man!:buffer::thumb:


Thanks i have yo say i enjoy it a lot better know but hey before it did the job i needed at the time


----------



## TANNER23

Wow! So jealous of that.
My parents place had a nice double garage this sort of size that I used to use but have converted into a room now. Gutted as I lost the option of free indoor workspace!

Top job that


----------



## Derekh929

TANNER23 said:


> Wow! So jealous of that.
> My parents place had a nice double garage this sort of size that I used to use but have converted into a room now. Gutted as I lost the option of free indoor workspace!
> 
> Top job that


Thanks Tanner i had planned to change into room and build another workshop garage on the back plans for 8m by 6m with big loft and flush jack the work but even doing the work my self was far to expensive so spent a lot less getting it kitted out, im sure you will have a garage space in the future


----------



## BeeDubz

I am so jealous! I am literally looking for a new house with scope to build my workshop !


----------



## Derekh929

BeeDubz said:


> I am so jealous! I am literally looking for a new house with scope to build my workshop !


BeeDubz good luck on house hunt and i can see it know drive up to house to view see garage no drive on to small , hope you get what you are looking for and if you need any help just give me a PM:thumb:


----------



## R-TEX

Hi all, watch this space for group buys of the same type of flooring product used here to great effect, direct from our manufacturing plant in Northern Ireland, no middle man, straight from us to you!

We have just joined the site, see our section under manufactures.

Ryan @ R-Tek Manufacturing ltd


----------



## BeeDubz

Derekh929 said:


> BeeDubz good luck on house hunt and i can see it know drive up to house to view see garage no drive on to small , hope you get what you are looking for and if you need any help just give me a PM:thumb:


 Thanks mate


----------



## bigslippy

Holy moly:doublesho wanttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt:lol: Now that's awesome !


----------



## CraigQQ

lets be honest.. most of us here would rather a tiny house with a HUGE garage than a huge house with a tiny garage :lol:


----------



## Derekh929

R-TEX said:


> Hi all, watch this space for group buys of the same type of flooring product used here to great effect, direct from our manufacturing plant in Northern Ireland, no middle man, straight from us to you!
> 
> We have just joined the site, see our section under manufactures.
> 
> Ryan @ R-Tek Manufacturing ltd


What colour you got and price point PMQ and do you do the edge's plus whats your UK del charge, thanks Derek


----------



## Derekh929

ercapoccia said:


> From hell to heaven! Awesome!!!


Thanks yes Hell to Heaven well put have to say the big shed i built help clear out the mixer and wood working tools that was a massive start


----------



## Derekh929

bigslippy said:


> Holy moly:doublesho wanttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt:lol: Now that's awesome !


Thanks Bigslippy If your down this way pop in past i will help your justification, but hey by looking at your collection you need no help in that area, with the finish on that cars you have done well impressed:thumb:


----------



## adf27

CraigQQ said:


> lets be honest.. most of us here would rather a tiny house with a HUGE garage than a huge house with a tiny garage :lol:


The nail has been hit on the head. Plus, the Mrs would be happy as there's less to clean :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Derekh929

CraigQQ said:


> lets be honest.. most of us here would rather a tiny house with a HUGE garage than a huge house with a tiny garage :lol:


:lol: I tried to justifie building a new garage Workshop at the back of house and converting the current one into room had plans done 8m by 6m with Flush Ramp and workshop area with welder vertical drill and the works with upstairs large store the quote to build was ridiculous so non starter so that's when i kitted my current garage out:thumb:


----------



## R-TEX

Derekh929 said:


> What colour you got and price point PMQ and do you do the edge's plus whats your UK del charge, thanks Derek


Hi Derek,

We manufacture in 10 colours and have edges/ramps for all types. Our delivery charge is £50 for orders less than 100 sqm, free for anything over 100, but that would be some size of a garage.

The price is dependant on the style and colour, but ranges from £18 to £23 per sqm.

Hope this helps!

Ryan


----------



## Derekh929

R-TEX said:


> Hi Derek,
> 
> We manufacture in 10 colours and have edges/ramps for all types. Our delivery charge is £50 for orders less than 100 sqm, free for anything over 100, but that would be some size of a garage.
> 
> The price is dependant on the style and colour, but ranges from £18 to £23 per sqm.
> 
> Hope this helps!
> 
> Ryan


Thanks for the clarification seems well priced to me good luck on the site


----------



## DetailMyCar

That looks awesome, love how organised everything is!!!!


----------



## Derekh929

DetailMyCar said:


> That looks awesome, love how organised everything is!!!!


Thanks for that I have to make easy for all different still a bit to go though nearlly there


----------



## Derekh929

Baki said:


> Simply THE BEST!!! respect


Thanks for that coment


----------



## superrep25

Wow that looks fantastic man cave envy


----------



## Derekh929

superrep25 said:


> Wow that looks fantastic man cave envy


Thanks for that i hang out in there at weekends


----------



## Jav_R

OMG, looks like an operating room


----------



## Derekh929

Jav_R said:


> OMG, looks like an operating room


Thanks Jav for your comment I do like to keep it spotless


----------



## SurGie

.....


----------



## andy monty

Looks good  Just a few things missing 

http://www.safelincs.co.uk/Stainless-Steel-6kg-Dry-Powder-Fire-Extinguisher/

can get cheaper normal red units
http://www.safelincs.co.uk/Ultrafire-Redline-6kg-ABC-Dry-Powder-Fire-Extinguisher/

but the stainless ones look good 

If you dont want to make such a mess consider getting a AFFF foam and a CO2 extinguisher as Powder can make one hell of a mess

http://www.safelincs.co.uk/Ei603TYC-10-Year-Heat-Alarm/

http://www.aspli.com/products/1565/first-aid-kit-20-person-wall-mounted

http://www.firstaid4less.co.uk/first-aid-for-eyes/basic-eyewash-station.aspx

Just an idea look after yourself and your home / garage/ hard work hopefully you will never need it but its worth having just in case


----------



## Derekh929

andy monty said:


> Looks good  Just a few things missing
> 
> http://www.safelincs.co.uk/Stainless-Steel-6kg-Dry-Powder-Fire-Extinguisher/
> 
> can get cheaper normal red units
> http://www.safelincs.co.uk/Ultrafire-Redline-6kg-ABC-Dry-Powder-Fire-Extinguisher/
> 
> but the stainless ones look good
> 
> If you dont want to make such a mess consider getting a AFFF foam and a CO2 extinguisher as Powder can make one hell of a mess
> 
> http://www.safelincs.co.uk/Ei603TYC-10-Year-Heat-Alarm/
> 
> http://www.aspli.com/products/1565/first-aid-kit-20-person-wall-mounted
> 
> http://www.firstaid4less.co.uk/first-aid-for-eyes/basic-eyewash-station.aspx
> 
> Just an idea look after yourself and your home / garage/ hard work hopefully you will never need it but its worth having just in case


Thanks Andy for your comment and that and very good idea as i only have a 2kg one on the wall at back of bench a red one but probably a bit small have been looking at bigger one's so thanks for that and the first aid kit is just inside the door to house a walk in cuboard but agree better in the gargae as have need a couple of time's in past, and a thing a lot of people do overlook:thumb:


----------



## andy monty

All extinguishers are generally red now (as of EN3 regulations)

Dry powder is generally "idiot" proof but messy (the powder is also corrosive) but offers rapid knock down......

However if you dont put the fire out totally it can reignite rapidly...

and is safe on live electric...

BUT if it was me i would get one of these:

http://www.safelincs.co.uk/Ultrafire-Redline-6ltr-AFFF-Foam-Fire-Extinguisher/

and one of these

http://www.safelincs.co.uk/Ultrafire-Redline-2kg-CO2-Fire-Extinguisher/

should cover all bases unless you have a gas axe or LPG in there


----------



## Derekh929

andy monty said:


> All extinguishers are generally red now (as of EN3 regulations)
> 
> Dry powder is generally "idiot" proof but messy (the powder is also corrosive) but offers rapid knock down......
> 
> However if you dont put the fire out totally it can reignite rapidly...
> 
> and is safe on live electric...
> 
> BUT if it was me i would get one of these:
> 
> http://www.safelincs.co.uk/Ultrafire-Redline-6ltr-AFFF-Foam-Fire-Extinguisher/
> 
> and one of these
> 
> http://www.safelincs.co.uk/Ultrafire-Redline-2kg-CO2-Fire-Extinguisher/
> 
> should cover all bases unless you have a gas axe or LPG in there


Thanks Andy that's another thing i need to think about:thumb:


----------



## WD Pro

I have just put 2 x 2kg co2 in my garage - building a kit car it's surprising how much 'happier' I feel having them in there ...

I have no idea how big of a fire they would put out though ?

WD


----------



## Derekh929

WD Pro said:


> I have just put 2 x 2kg co2 in my garage - building a kit car it's surprising how much 'happier' I feel having them in there ...
> 
> I have no idea how big of a fire they would put out though ?
> 
> WD


Thanks for your comment i just have 1 x 2kg and agree with Andy not enough


----------



## Derekh929

SurGie said:


> .....


Thanks Surgie


----------



## andy monty

WD Pro said:


> I have just put 2 x 2kg co2 in my garage - building a kit car it's surprising how much 'happier' I feel having them in there ...
> 
> I have no idea how big of a fire they would put out though ?
> 
> WD


Sorry to say this but Sadly not much 

They are good on fires in enclosed spaces eg a Microwave or TV set the Larger 5kg are adequate but in a draughty garage or say burning underseal where there is a lot of heat your going to be pissing in to the wind so to speak will PM you rather than turn Derek's thread into a fire extinguisher thread


----------



## CraigQQ

just showed my dad this derek... his exact words were "I dream of having a garage like that"


----------



## ronwash

CraigQQ said:


> just showed my dad this derek... his exact words were "I dream of having a garage like that"


Its a good thing he didnt say"i dream of having a son like that"..:lol::lol:


----------



## CraigQQ

:lol: thats probably what he meant ron...

although derek is a bit older than me


----------



## ronwash

CraigQQ said:


> :lol: thats probably what he meant ron...
> 
> although derek is a bit older than me


Thats ok mate,were all in the same boat!.


----------



## b3n76

My idea of heaven.My girlfriend would never see me. very nice.


----------



## craigeh123

I wish my garage was that big and smart looking


----------



## CraigQQ

b3n76 said:


> My idea of heaven.My girlfriend would never see me. very nice.


her idea of heaven aswell I hear :lol:


----------



## Derekh929

CraigQQ said:


> just showed my dad this derek... his exact words were "I dream of having a garage like that"


Thanks Craig tell him any time he is up in this area pop in for his tea and he can have a look round i have some plans i'm working on to finish it of 85% how i want it so far:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

ronwash said:


> Its a good thing he didnt say"i dream of having a son like that"..:lol::lol:


Wow complements on Garage and image now my head will be growing:lol:

I think i would be high maintenance as another son for him and stress him out:lol:


----------



## Ross08

Very, very smart!


----------



## Derekh929

b3n76 said:


> My idea of heaven.My girlfriend would never see me. very nice.


Thanks for your comment my wife love's it when i disappear out there :lol:
but thinks i'm obsessive about people making a mess of it i wonder why


----------



## Johnnyopolis

andy monty said:


> All extinguishers are generally red now (as of EN3 regulations)
> 
> Dry powder is generally "idiot" proof but messy (the powder is also corrosive) but offers rapid knock down......
> 
> However if you dont put the fire out totally it can reignite rapidly...
> 
> and is safe on live electric...
> 
> BUT if it was me i would get one of these:
> 
> http://www.safelincs.co.uk/Ultrafire-Redline-6ltr-AFFF-Foam-Fire-Extinguisher/
> 
> and one of these
> 
> http://www.safelincs.co.uk/Ultrafire-Redline-2kg-CO2-Fire-Extinguisher/
> 
> should cover all bases unless you have a gas axe or LPG in there


Thanks Andy, I have been looking for Fire Extinguishers recently.


----------



## Derekh929

Johnny any deals going on the cool, Zaino Buckets if they are back in stock i think a pair they would look good on my new shelf above my tool box:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

craigeh123 said:


> I wish my garage was that big and smart looking


Thanks for your comment mine would be better 1 m wider IMHO as 6m long by 5.35 m wide so tight with both cars in


----------



## andy monty

Johnnyopolis said:


> Thanks Andy, I have been looking for Fire Extinguishers recently.


Done this tonight hope it helps :thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=3508629#post3508629


----------



## Derekh929

andy monty said:


> Done this tonight hope it helps :thumb:
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=3508629#post3508629


Thanks Andy very helpful to us all


----------



## Derekh929

Ross08 said:


> Very, very smart!


Thanks for your comment Ross


----------



## Bristle Hound

Absolutely stunning garage setup Derek :doublesho

I'm so jealous (in a nice way of course )

Definitely giving me ideas for a winter project in my garage.

I can at least blame you if I spend silly amounts trying to achieve similar :lol:

Btw have you any sort of heating in there for the winter months?


----------



## blenki

Amazing, good work


----------



## F1 CJE UK

Looks mega well done!


----------



## Derekh929

Bristle Hound said:


> Absolutely stunning garage setup Derek :doublesho
> 
> I'm so jealous (in a nice way of course )
> 
> Definitely giving me ideas for a winter project in my garage.
> 
> I can at least blame you if I spend silly amounts trying to achieve similar :lol:
> 
> Btw have you any sort of heating in there for the winter months?


Thanks for your comment.
DISCLAIMER i can't be responsible for any unnecessary costs to you by posting up this thread :lol:
Oil filled heater 3kw thermostat controlled , but when get sink plumed in plan to tap of house central heating and put in large double radiator :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

F1 CJE UK said:


> Looks mega well done!


Thanks for your comment cheers


----------



## srmtor

That is one phenomenal garage, looks loads better, I'm jealous now!


----------



## Derekh929

srmtor said:


> That is one phenomenal garage, looks loads better, I'm jealous now!


Thanks for your Comment the hard work is nearly over now need to detail my cars as been neglected, well at least my garage is clean:thumb:


----------



## shudaman

looks stunning as already said mate 

were did you get the stanley cabnits from and are you putting a worktop on?


----------



## Derekh929

shudaman said:


> looks stunning as already said mate
> 
> were did you get the stanley cabnits from and are you putting a worktop on?


Was planning on putting worktop on when i see a cheap one in B&Q damaged one , or i nice Alu one if a spare sheet lands in my garage:thumb: i got mine from Buck & hickman not sure if they still stock them and haggled them down on price as some charge to much, thanks for your comments as well


----------



## AaronGTi

So you going pro then Derek?
All those products :doublesho :argie:


----------



## Derekh929

AaronGTi said:


> So you going pro then Derek?
> All those products :doublesho :argie:


LOL Pro if you could see the mess of my cars at present you would not say that been neglected when family and garage duties but soon that will change hobby as to hard work to make good money at this game IMHO:thumb:


----------



## craigeh123

Derekh929 said:


> Thanks for your comment mine would be better 1 m wider IMHO as 6m long by 5.35 m wide so tight with both cars in


I'd be happy to fit 1 car in mine - you can if you don't want to get out 
Lol . Was perfect for the bike though as it sat dead centre of the garage on 
Stands lol . As soon as that went the wife filled it with crap ! 
I love yours the floor and the storage is awesome and looking at it 
I thought you'd setup pro detailing its that clean and organised


----------



## Derekh929

craigeh123 said:


> I'd be happy to fit 1 car in mine - you can if you don't want to get out
> Lol . Was perfect for the bike though as it sat dead centre of the garage on
> Stands lol . As soon as that went the wife filled it with crap !
> I love yours the floor and the storage is awesome and looking at it
> I thought you'd setup pro detailing its that clean and organised


Thanks for your comments you will just have the tell your better half and man's garage is his castle and you need a bigger castle, yes garage organized just need cars upto high standard soon:thumb:


----------



## Karls

Wow! Just Wow! So impressed and well worth the effort!


----------



## DetailedClean

love it really good setup


----------



## Derekh929

Karls said:


> Wow! Just Wow! So impressed and well worth the effort!


Thanks for your comment hard work nearly finished i hope


----------



## Keir

wow that is fricking awesome.


----------



## Derekh929

DetailedClean said:


> love it really good setup


Thanks Guys will have sum updates the back of the summer:thumb:


----------



## DJZ-ST

Where did you get the flooring from as I'm looking at flooring for my garage I'm building atm.

And how do you rate it ?

thanks


----------



## Marky-G-66

I absolutely love this:argie:

I want my garage to look like this:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

DJZ-ST said:


> Where did you get the flooring from as I'm looking at flooring for my garage I'm building atm.
> 
> And how do you rate it ?
> 
> thanks


Hi i got mine form Tile plans and it is 7mm thick and ramps are fixed to tiles very heavy duty abut not cheap easy to lay jig saw cuts fine or fins bladed saw, leave plenty expansion gap:thumb: , i think a new supporter on here has got similar for competitive price give them a shout, thanks for your Comments


----------



## Derekh929

Keir said:


> wow that is fricking awesome.


Thanks for your comment like the Fricking bit :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

Marky-G-66 said:


> I absolutely love this:argie:
> 
> I want my garage to look like this:thumb:


Marky if you want any advice or questions i would be happy to help:thumb:


----------



## stolt

looks amazing mate, looks like pro setup. I woudlnt want to leave that place. a serious mancave!!! welldone


----------



## Marky-G-66

Derekh929 said:


> Marky if you want any advice or questions i would be happy to help:thumb:


Thanks bud.

I feel a little project coming on :thumb:


----------



## VenomUK

Wow, thats just stunning. Wish I had something like that! My garage looks like this at the moment 










But thats due to having a new Project and building a track car


----------



## Derekh929

VenomUK said:


> Wow, thats just stunning. Wish I had something like that! My garage looks like this at the moment
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But thats due to having a new Project and building a track car


What kind of track car are you building and what engine you putting in it, i would easily sacrifice my garage for a fantastic track day car if was close to good track, or would be better with both, good luck on your project, give us some updates the guys on here like this sort of thing:thumb:


----------



## VenomUK

Derekh929 said:


> What kind of track car are you building and what engine you putting in it, i would easily sacrifice my garage for a fantastic track day car if was close to good track, or would be better with both, good luck on your project, give us some updates the guys on here like this sort of thing:thumb:


Once its finished I will be doing a full project thread on it. I'm building a Mitsubishi Evo IV. The bloke I got it from melted a piston and couldnt aford to fix it so I git it off him for £1000  Putting a new Evo engine back in as standard for the time beeing and then over the next year or so take it back out strip and fordge and bigger turbo. As you can see I've got some larger wheels for the big brakes I've got for her and a RollCage. Engine going back in at the end of June.


----------



## Derekh929

Thanks Venom give me a heads up when you do and enjoy when it's finished sounds great to me, and good price to start it off


----------



## lisaclio

WOW i wish i had a garage like yours amazing work


----------



## Derekh929

lisaclio said:


> WOW i wish i had a garage like yours amazing work


Thanks for your comment, getting the good of it now was out detailing my wheels today:thumb:


----------



## mattcoupturbo

Pure awesomeness on that garage. Would love one like that myself but will have to wait until the missus and I settle down somewhere first. Great job.


----------



## Derekh929

mattcoupturbo said:


> Pure awesomeness on that garage. Would love one like that myself but will have to wait until the missus and I settle down somewhere first. Great job.


Thanks for your comment it's great space to chill out:thumb:


----------



## VenomUK

Derekh929 said:


> Thanks Venom give me a heads up when you do and enjoy when it's finished sounds great to me, and good price to start it off


Will do mate. I have a running project album on my Facebook page but want a few more action shots of the work going into it before doing a proper thread on here and on the lancer register. Once the engine has gone in and some pics up and give you a heads up.

Once the garage is cleared I can get the Volvo back in there and I want to tidy it up after getting oil all over the floor and stinks to high heaven in there of diff oil  So will pain the floor and walls and make it more presentable lol


----------



## ted11

This inspired me to sort my garage out, thanks for sharing


----------



## Derekh929

ted11 said:


> This inspired me to sort my garage out, thanks for sharing


Thanks Ted for your comment glad it got you sorted, you should post up some pics of the tidy up, thanks derek


----------



## Zein Shehab

Very nice layout. All items are accessible and the garage looks bigger now.
Setting good guidelines for us to follow.


----------



## Derekh929

Zein Shehab said:


> Very nice layout. All items are accessible and the garage looks bigger now.
> Setting good guidelines for us to follow.


Thanks for your comment how are you doing Zein , yes it feels bigger as well , not so sure about setting guide lines but tried hard to make it work for me:thumb:


----------



## Altered Carbon

Thanks for sharing your garage Derek - it's given me some ideas for mine and I ended up ordering some of those clips from the Coated Clip guys for my Megs bottles thanks to your post.


----------



## Derekh929

Altered Carbon said:


> Thanks for sharing your garage Derek - it's given me some ideas for mine and I ended up ordering some of those clips from the Coated Clip guys for my Megs bottles thanks to your post.


Hi thanks for you comment , and glad it helped if you want any other info give me a shout anytime:thumb:


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro

amazing!! give me a lot of ideas


----------



## cocos

Looks very nice and profesionale! Very nice!!!


----------



## Derekh929

Pedro.Malheiro said:


> amazing!! give me a lot of ideas


Hi Pedro thanks for your comment , glad it helped if any questions give me a shout:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

cocos said:


> Looks very nice and profesionale! Very nice!!!


Thanks for your comment :thumb:


----------



## drka-drka

Woooo looks stunning mate, very smart . Id be proud


----------



## Derekh929

drka-drka said:


> Woooo looks stunning mate, very smart . Id be proud


Cheers thanks for your comment,just up your way at the weekend to Inverness for a service had good day in inverness, i see you frequent another great location that i pass in the winter heading for the slopes:thumb:


----------



## alfajim

great garage. does it have a stereo?


----------



## Derekh929

alfajim said:


> great garage. does it have a stereo?


Thanks for your Comment, and yes it does 3rd photo from bottom yamaha pdx50 dock great sound you will see my iphone plugged in the wireless charger:thumb:


----------



## Smoothie

Lovely setup mate, il be aiming for similar setup in the near future. Ive only ever seen pictures of the Stanley cabinets and always wondered about their stability? Their plastic yea? Lightweight?


----------



## Derekh929

Smoothie said:


> Lovely setup mate, il be aiming for similar setup in the near future. Ive only ever seen pictures of the Stanley cabinets and always wondered about their stability? Their plastic yea? Lightweight?


Hi thanks yes plastic with Alu door fronts if properly secured very strong with double thickness in most parts and great storage in the cuboards i added some pics inside them later on thread and you can move about shelves and door pockets i have a fair weight in some off them and would recommend them if not got budget to do it all with the Halfords pro ones as i got the black two half price or 2 for 1 so great buy they were


----------



## Derekh929

Well guy's ready for phase 3 advice welcome need more lights do you recommend lights on wall's and also do you think a sink would be good and best place to get small stainless industrial sink etc, thanks Derek


----------



## G4V JW

Love it , I need a garage like this badly !


----------



## Derekh929

G4V JW said:


> Love it , I need a garage like this badly !


Thanks for that :thumb:


----------



## Robvw

wow that is stunning, i want mine to be the same....


----------



## Derekh929

Robvw said:


> wow that is stunning, i want mine to be the same....


Hi Robvw thanks for that


----------



## Neilb1

Love that fact he has a phone in there, guess he gets a call to say his tea is ready as i would be in there all the time


----------



## Derekh929

Neilb1 said:


> Love that fact he has a phone in there, guess he gets a call to say his tea is ready as i would be in there all the time


Hi Neil :lol: no just roar in the door to house for Sandwich thanks for your coment


----------



## Herby

Very smart:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

Herby thanks for your coment


----------



## badman gee

thats amazing, id love that space


----------



## Lupostef

Thats amazing pal :argie:

Hope to end up with something like this :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

badman gee said:


> thats amazing, id love that space


Hi thanks for your coment:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

Lupostef said:


> Thats amazing pal :argie:
> 
> Hope to end up with something like this :thumb:


Thanks for that get some pics up for us on your project that would be good always looking for new idea's:thumb:


----------



## Lupostef

I've just saved a few pics of yours for ideas :lol: don't worry I won't clone it! 
It's all in my house due for a certain reason an then going into temp storage un till something's sorted, still want it looking good though .


----------



## Derekh929

Lupostef said:


> I've just saved a few pics of yours for ideas :lol: don't worry I won't clone it!
> It's all in my house due for a certain reason an then going into temp storage un till something's sorted, still want it looking good though .


If you want any info give me a shout and if you have any good idea's please share them:thumb:


----------



## Bmwjc

Wow that is quality! You just need to add a beer fridge!


----------



## Derekh929

Bmwjc said:


> Wow that is quality! You just need to add a beer fridge!


Hi thanks for your comment ,Beer fridge just through the internal door in middle :thumb:


----------



## N8KOW

Great turnaround, pretty perfect garage!


----------



## Auto Detox

very smart that mate :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

N8KOW said:


> Great turnaround, pretty perfect garage!


Hi thanks for your comments still work to do soon to finish


----------



## Nally

Can I live with you lol


----------



## T.D.K

I am so jealous of your man cave. Looks absolutely fantastic.


----------



## Derekh929

Auto Detox said:


> very smart that mate :thumb:


Thanks for your comment still some to do to get where i want it any idea's for me:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

Nally said:


> Can I live with you lol


You may at the right price :lol: I think the wife would prefer if i moved in their anyway


----------



## Derekh929

T.D.K said:


> I am so jealous of your man cave. Looks absolutely fantastic.


Thanks for your comment


----------



## Caameronn

That is a amazing work space mate, Top work!


----------



## CraigQQ

your not going to be able to get me back out of this place next sunday :lol:


----------



## Derekh929

CraigQQ said:


> your not going to be able to get me back out of this place next sunday :lol:


I know the BM needs a lot or work and bacons not till work done :lol:


----------



## CraigQQ

:lol: your a harsh task master!


----------



## domandmel

i know it has been said al the way throught this thread....but that garage is amazing!!!! if i can get mine to look half as good as that i would be a happy person. unbelievable


----------



## Derekh929

domandmel said:


> i know it has been said al the way throught this thread....but that garage is amazing!!!! if i can get mine to look half as good as that i would be a happy person. unbelievable


Cheers for your comment any help give me a shout:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

CraigQQ said:


> :lol: your a harsh task master!


Yes the wife has mentioned that once as well:lol:


----------



## sprocketser

You got some nice kick ass garage buddy , congrats , new to forum , just saw it .


----------



## Derekh929

sprocketser said:


> You got some nice kick ass garage buddy , congrats , new to forum , just saw it .


Hi thanks for that and welcome along in Canada , it's a great forum :thumb:


----------



## sprocketser

Derekh929 said:


> Hi thanks for that and welcome along in Canada , it's a great forum :thumb:


Yep , I try to learn the forum along the way , & learn detailing too ! lol keep it on right !


----------



## Derekh929

sprocketser said:


> Yep , I try to learn the forum along the way , & learn detailing too ! lol keep it on right !


We are all never to old to learn and many helpful members on here to give advice freely great


----------



## Mk2Singh

Nice transformation!
Where did you get the cupboards next to the halfords roll cabs? they look really smart.


----------



## Derekh929

Hi these are Stanley units got them from Buck & Hickman and they have room to move on price and not that expensive for how strong they are and still decent , looked at Dura units but crazy price but then they are excellent, thanks for your comment as well


----------



## domandmel

Derekh929 said:


> Cheers for your comment any help give me a shout:thumb:


might just do that......right now! its prob been asked already but where are the silver units from? and the your flooring?
i showed my missus the picture at the start of the thread of it done and she loved it too, i told her i want one just(ish) like it please! :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

domandmel said:


> might just do that......right now! its prob been asked already but where are the silver units from? and the your flooring?
> i showed my missus the picture at the start of the thread of it done and she loved it too, i told her i want one just(ish) like it please! :thumb:


Hi units Stanley search the web for deals i got mine from Buck & Hickman got a discount on them for taking a few and flooring from tileplans, but retailer on here does similar and at good price i believe you get 5mm and 7mm Heavy Duty like mine, hope that helps, any other questions give me a shout:thumb:


----------



## domandmel

cheers matey, will check it out now


----------



## domandmel

just checked out the buck & hickman site......damn i could spend some money! those stanley cabinets are defo a good price.
who is the trader on here that does the flooring?


----------



## Marky-G-66

domandmel said:


> just checked out the buck & hickman site......damn i could spend some money! those stanley cabinets are defo a good price.
> who is the trader on here that does the flooring?


Would like to know this to please derek:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

domandmel said:


> just checked out the buck & hickman site......damn i could spend some money! those stanley cabinets are defo a good price.
> who is the trader on here that does the flooring?


R-Tex i think not sure the colours he does though Zaino UK got there unit done with them:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

Marky-G-66 said:


> Would like to know this to please derek:thumb:


As above hope that helps


----------



## Marky-G-66

R-Tex...Thats the fella...Thanks Derek:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

Marky-G-66 said:


> R-Tex...Thats the fella...Thanks Derek:thumb:


I'm sure they will send samples for you most companies do this and i would recommend you do this as i got a shock when i looked into this flooring some looked great but when got sample was no good for me , i have the textured black and white tiles in my office looks great with the flat textured finish


----------



## Derekh929

Mk2Singh said:


> Nice transformation!
> Where did you get the cupboards next to the halfords roll cabs? they look really smart.


Sorry i missed this Stanley units i got them from Buck & Hickman and they have room to move on price if you get a few they are great value IMHO for what they are and look great:thumb:


----------



## JB052

Great garage, almost a shame to use it.

I've been through the thread and possibly miised it, but what air hose reel did you use.

Regards...John


----------



## Derekh929

JB052 said:


> Great garage, almost a shame to use it.
> 
> I've been through the thread and possibly miised it, but what air hose reel did you use.
> 
> Regards...John


Thanks John a company called RDG Tools , but i seen one on the bay just know that looks the bay for £63 delivered my one was £69 delivered hope that helps


----------



## Derekh929

Few updates guys slowly improving.























































Made a new wall mount for the car dryer


----------



## Phil H

very nice mate


----------



## jlw41

:thumb: nice updates, Liking the hose pipe and pressure washer separeate on the tap like that! I shall be using this idea in my Unit :thumb:


----------



## streaky

Lovely garage, proper manspace.


----------



## Zetec-al

Great garage, well jealous!!


----------



## Derekh929

Phil H said:


> very nice mate


Thanks Phil starting to come together know always looks at new idea's to keep me busy making things as a great hobby getting out of hand:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

jlw41 said:


> :thumb: nice updates, Liking the hose pipe and pressure washer separeate on the tap like that! I shall be using this idea in my Unit :thumb:


Thanks that's a Brass one if you look at my garage before done pics i had a 4 way one fixed on the wall to feed my water filter Power Washer Hose and another open ended short hose:thumb:


----------



## Izzy1

Wow what a collection of products. love the transformation.


----------



## Derekh929

Izzy1 said:


> Wow what a collection of products. love the transformation.


Hi Izzy thanks for your comment


----------



## simon1969

very nice mate


----------



## irvine

Cracking looking garage Derek! Will have to get a look sometime I'm round, pinch some idea's for my new one once its built!


----------



## Derekh929

irvine said:


> Cracking looking garage Derek! Will have to get a look sometime I'm round, pinch some idea's for my new one once its built!


Thanks remind me when you come round I will give you a tour


----------



## jerkyboy18

the flooring sets it off great i,m ordering some


----------



## Derekh929

jerkyboy18 said:


> the flooring sets it off great i,m ordering some


get some pics up when you get it down glad you like it


----------



## b9rgo1234

Well done mate, that is an amazing transformation :thumb:
Can I ask where you got the clips for the Meguiars bottles and what size? ( it may have been asked before, if so sorry  )


----------



## Derekh929

b9rgo1234 said:


> Well done mate, that is an amazing transformation :thumb:
> Can I ask where you got the clips for the Meguiars bottles and what size? ( it may have been asked before, if so sorry  )


Hi got them on the bay from the coated clip company the boy is brand new if he ain't got the size he will get them done for you, 32mm but i got large mixed sized bag and then tried all the sizes and then ordered , what i wanted in one size very handy they are:thumb:


----------



## slobodank

nice garage


----------



## Derekh929

slobodank said:


> nice garage


Hi thanks for your comment:thumb:


----------



## vendetta85

very jealous, nice garage!!

Sent from my Samsung S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Derekh929

vendetta85 said:


> very jealous, nice garage!!
> 
> Sent from my Samsung S3 using Tapatalk 2


Cheers, some more updates coming soon


----------



## yetizone

WOW - Love that garage ! :argie: Really superbly put together and look forward to updates :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

yetizone said:


> WOW - Love that garage ! :argie: Really superbly put together and look forward to updates :thumb:


Hi thanks for that looking to make a few changes to improve some area's:thumb:


----------



## Teale41

Do red bull racing pop round during the week?

Absolutely amazing, one day maybe, I spent hours admiring my painted floor (I need not have bother)


----------



## Derekh929

Teale41 said:


> Do red bull racing pop round during the week?
> 
> Absolutely amazing, one day maybe, I spent hours admiring my painted floor (I need not have bother)


:lol: Mark Webber is not getting in my Garage, McLaren only, Jenson can use it , thanks for that


----------



## GTISnoopy

Really liking your garage and have got some great ideas from it for mine. Thanks for posting about it.

I think I'm going to use the Stanley cabinates after seeing yours are your wall cabinates the same width as the floor ones just a different height as the Stanley website is not that clear if its the height or width that's different. 

Thanks
Geoff


----------



## Pugboi

That's amazing :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

GTISnoopy said:


> Really liking your garage and have got some great ideas from it for mine. Thanks for posting about it.
> 
> I think I'm going to use the Stanley cabinates after seeing yours are your wall cabinates the same width as the floor ones just a different height as the Stanley website is not that clear if its the height or width that's different.
> 
> Thanks
> Geoff


Hi thanks i'm glad it has given you some idea's and to confirm the floor units are 50cm deep and wall units 40cm deep they are stack able but i don't like it like that give me a shout if anything you need to know and if don't answer as not been on alot as been doing exams, thanks derek


----------



## GTISnoopy

Thanks. I took a risk and ordered them as Tesco had them at a reasonable price.
Your garage has give me some great ideas for mine, I regular come back to this thread for that reason. Thank you for posting yours its been a great help in decision making what to do in mine.


----------



## Derekh929

Pugboi said:


> That's amazing :thumb:


Thanks pugboi for your comment:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

GTISnoopy said:


> Thanks. I took a risk and ordered them as Tesco had them at a reasonable price.
> Your garage has give me some great ideas for mine, I regular come back to this thread for that reason. Thank you for posting yours its been a great help in decision making what to do in mine.


I saw telco had them I think they are great but better get firmly fixed:thumb:


----------



## GTISnoopy

Derekh929 said:


> I saw telco had them I think they are great but better get firmly fixed:thumb:


 Yes I was just looking at that tonight as there mounting system does not look that substantial and I also have the issue of silly internal walls made of thermalite blocks to contend with.


----------



## Derekh929

GTISnoopy said:


> Yes I was just looking at that tonight as there mounting system does not look that substantial and I also have the issue of silly internal walls made of thermalite blocks to contend with.


I think you get special raw bolts on the bay for fixing to theses blocke mine mostly on dang but couple hollow wall anchors and loaded with weight fine


----------



## GTISnoopy

How's the red tiles holding up? Iirc you say in the thread they have been down a few years now. 
I'm a bit concerned about using red and them fade with time and turning pink so was thinking of gray and black for mine.


----------



## Derekh929

GTISnoopy said:


> How's the red tiles holding up? Iirc you say in the thread they have been down a few years now.
> I'm a bit concerned about using red and them fade with time and turning pink so was thinking of gray and black for mine.


Red colour no fading only had issue with the top coating coming away on a few under hard use I have the same tiles in my log cabin office but black and white and textured looks fantastic


----------



## Derekh929

Ok guys bit more time on my hands and want to finish off my garage, some idea,s welcome thanks Derek


----------



## Derekh929

I would just like to thank everyone for there great comments re my garage and if any questions jut give me a shout, thanks Derek


----------



## GTISnoopy

I have actually been thinking since your last but one post was posted on how to improve yours but Im struggling and cannot think of much if anything.

I hate clutter and prefer clean lines (not good when I have so so much stuff and trying.to down size)
So the only things would be for my style. So more cabinets of some sort rather.than.shelfs.so less on show.
http://www.garagejournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=119432&page=3

Not sure what lighting you have but I do like the look of this one. Prob not the best for detailing but I think it looks good.
http://www.garagejournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=89307&page=5

Apart from that Im still using yours as a reference even after wading through loads of garages.from the states threads.


----------



## Derekh929

GTISnoopy said:


> I have actually been thinking since your last but one post was posted on how to improve yours but Im struggling and cannot think of much if anything.
> 
> I hate clutter and prefer clean lines (not good when I have so so much stuff and trying.to down size)
> So the only things would be for my style. So more cabinets of some sort rather.than.shelfs.so less on show.
> http://www.garagejournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=119432&page=3
> 
> Not sure what lighting you have but I do like the look of this one. Prob not the best for detailing but I think it looks good.
> http://www.garagejournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=89307&page=5
> 
> Apart from that Im still using yours as a reference even after wading through loads of garages.from the states threads.


That's excellent thanks love the wider units at top so not closing your space or bench in with down lighters great find
As for lighting I have 4x twin Flourescent 6foot with 70w daylight tubes and a metal Halide 150w they are great


----------



## NMH

Quality!


----------



## Derekh929

NMH said:


> Quality!


Thanks for your comment:thumb:


----------



## CarPro.UK

Still look at this thread with great envy! :thumb:

Andy


----------



## Derekh929

CarPro.UK said:


> Still look at this thread with great envy! :thumb:
> 
> Andy


Thanks Andy you will have to come up and test it out sometime with all the Carpro goodies, or if up in Gamrie just pop in past:thumb:


----------



## Ryan9

WOW! That is very impressive


----------



## S3kel

Wow ,stunning ,great work


----------



## TopSport+

impressive work:thumb:


----------



## Z4-35i

Very smart, it's given me some extra motivation to sort out our garage over Christmas.


----------



## Scrim-1-

What an awesome set up.


----------



## Derekh929

Ryan9 said:


> WOW! That is very impressive


Thanks for your comment :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

Z4-35i said:


> Very smart, it's given me some extra motivation to sort out our garage over Christmas.


Thanks please update me with your results glad it helped motivate you:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

Scrim-1- said:


> What an awesome set up.


Thanks Scrim for your comment:thumb:


----------



## cossierick

WOW, very impressed. Does it stay that clean and tidy all the time .lol

Quick question, where did the plastic boxes come from with the polishing cloths in ??

Rick


----------



## Derekh929

cossierick said:


> WOW, very impressed. Does it stay that clean and tidy all the time .lol
> 
> Quick question, where did the plastic boxes come from with the polishing cloths in ??
> 
> Rick


No not in the winter :lol: or when big DIY projects on, got the boxes they are the really useful boxes so many sizes and shapes I have 35ltr 18ltr and 9ltr


----------



## cossierick

Derekh929 said:


> No not in the winter :lol: or when big DIY projects on, got the boxes they are the really useful boxes smany sizes and shapes I have 35ltr 18ltr and 9ltr


Where from though derek. Lol


----------



## Derekh929

cossierick said:


> Where from though derek. Lol


These boxes are available in big tesco, Staples, online, Hoobycraft etc watch the prices often get 35ltr on special at Makro 3 for £28 etc


----------



## Derekh929

TopSport+ said:


> impressive work:thumb:


Cheers top sport thanks for your coment


----------



## taz007

fantastic set up there


----------



## Derekh929

taz007 said:


> fantastic set up there


Thanks for your Comment Taz:thumb:


----------



## rob_hawke

wow!!!


----------



## Derekh929

rob_hawke said:


> wow!!!


Thanks Rob:thumb:


----------



## cotter

Na, don't like that set up. Wouldn't find me round there begging to borrow it on a rainy Sunday :lol:


----------



## meg3

stunning result


----------



## Derekh929

cotter said:


> Na, don't like that set up. Wouldn't find me round there begging to borrow it on a rainy Sunday :lol:


So when are you visiting next:lol:


----------



## -Raven-

Nice transformation Derekh! :thumb:

So much cleaner looking, well laid out, looks great! 

I noticed you upgraded your ceiling lights! Are the two twin bayonet fluros enough for that space? I need to upgrade the two single bayonet fluros I've got in my double garage... 

Nice floor too! How's it holding up so far?


----------



## nick3814

Wow!!! Derek that's flippin awesome fella love it. Try to keep mine looking similar but it's only half the size, well done.


----------



## AndyD

Nice mate!!!


----------



## TopSport+

Looks amazing:argie::thumb:


----------



## GTISnoopy

As much as I love this garage layout I do always wonder what the garden sheds etc of owners of these garages look like as they must be busting at the seems. 
I spent 3 days organising and shelfing my 20ft x 8 ft shed so I could start to even get my garage even slightly close to looking as empty as this, and others on here and garage journal. 
(i really need a second 20ft shed! One for car stuff and one for family, house, garden stuff)
I also moved things to my unit. (which defeated the object as I'm actually also trying to sort and reduce there too so I can get rid of it and bring the cars and everything home!).
We became on first name terms with the blokes at the local tip after months and months and months of visiting every weekend LOL. 
Maybe I just have far too many tools and equipment after fixing cars for years and building the house as I'm really struggling.
So how do you lot manage it...


----------



## Derekh929

-Raven- said:


> Nice transformation Derekh! :thumb:
> 
> So much cleaner looking, well laid out, looks great!
> 
> I noticed you upgraded your ceiling lights! Are the two twin bayonet fluros enough for that space? I need to upgrade the two single bayonet fluros I've got in my double garage...
> 
> Nice floor too! How's it holding up so far?


Hi the lights are twin 6 foot 70w Flourescent HF daylight tubes and fine for 6m x 5.4m also have 150w metal Halide on tripod and great lights.

Floor been great had very hard use I think I would get the same as my office if I did it again it was textured rather than raised but still love it:thumb:


----------



## dyegoblb

Awesome mate! Very clean and organized!


----------



## Derekh929

nick3814 said:


> Wow!!! Derek that's flippin awesome fella love it. Try to keep mine looking similar but it's only half the size, well done.


Thanks I look forward to seeing your:thumb:


----------



## nick3814

This is mine, similar scheme on the floor but I used carpet tiles......


































It's a bit of a squeeze but no room for extending unfortunately, keeps her dry and secure though.


----------



## Derekh929

nick3814 said:


> This is mine, similar scheme on the floor but I used carpet tiles......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a bit of a squeeze but no room for extending unfortunately, keeps her dry and secure though.


Very tidy nick like the carpeted wall and car looks fantastic love the cover looks great fit


----------



## nick3814

Derekh929 said:


> Very tidy nick like the carpeted wall and car looks fantastic love the cover looks great fit


Cheers, got it specially made, stops her getting dinked when I'm in and out the side entrance with the bikes.....


----------



## Derekh929

nick3814 said:


> Cheers, got it specially made, stops her getting dinked when I'm in and out the side entrance with the bikes.....


Great cover Nick what does a customer cover cost? As looks excellent


----------



## nick3814

Got from here;

http://www.classicadditions.com

Just a shade under £300 but worth it IMO


----------



## CTR De

garage looks great derek , my dream garage in fact


----------



## Derekh929

nick3814 said:


> Got from here;
> 
> http://www.classicadditions.com
> 
> Just a shade under £300 but worth it IMO


Seems worth the money and must be getting a new car every day you take the cover off great


----------



## A4Lad

Looks great


----------



## Derekh929

GTISnoopy said:


> As much as I love this garage layout I do always wonder what the garden sheds etc of owners of these garages look like as they must be busting at the seems.
> I spent 3 days organising and shelfing my 20ft x 8 ft shed so I could start to even get my garage even slightly close to looking as empty as this, and others on here and garage journal.
> (i really need a second 20ft shed! One for car stuff and one for family, house, garden stuff)
> I also moved things to my unit. (which defeated the object as I'm actually also trying to sort and reduce there too so I can get rid of it and bring the cars and everything home!).
> We became on first name terms with the blokes at the local tip after months and months and months of visiting every weekend LOL.
> Maybe I just have far too many tools and equipment after fixing cars for years and building the house as I'm really struggling.
> So how do you lot manage it...


That's a very good point I'm lucky brother in law has welder vertical drill and metal bench round corner if we need metal work done also friends welds alu and stainless so handy use a shed for wood working and rest on mechanical tools in all my cabinets done some decent size projects in garage not just for looks


----------



## cotter

Derekh929 said:


> So when are you visiting next:lol:


:lol: he's booked in again for 3 March :lol:


----------



## Derekh929

cotter said:


> :lol: he's booked in again for 3 March :lol:


See you then:thumb:


----------



## GTISnoopy

nick3814 said:


> Got from here;
> 
> http://www.classicadditions.com
> 
> Just a shade under £300 but worth it IMO


Looks very similar fit and finish to mine, I got mine from

http://www.specialisedcovers.com/car-covers.html


----------



## Derekh929

GTISnoopy said:


> Looks very similar fit and finish to mine, I got mine from
> 
> http://www.specialisedcovers.com/car-covers.html


That's looks very good as well


----------



## Derekh929

dyegoblb said:


> Awesome mate! Very clean and organized!


Thanks for your comment try to keep it that way but not easy , have a good Christmas


----------



## Derekh929

CTR De said:


> garage looks great derek , my dream garage in fact


Thanks very much if you want any info give me a shout:thumb:


----------



## NMH

Wicked garage mate!


----------



## Derekh929

NMH said:


> Wicked garage mate!


Thanks for your comment:thumb:


----------



## JOHN-MAC

Very nice mate


----------



## DanielWright

Sexual


----------



## Will_G

After spending a day in it I have to admit I'm very jealous of it


----------



## scotty86

Excellent example of a clean and tidy workplace. Well done


----------



## s29nta

I could be quite happy in there:thumb: excellent job.


----------



## fotismt

Very nice garage! 
The car is stunning too!


----------



## ski nautique

cool garages


----------



## Keir

Looks very smart!


----------



## Derekh929

DanielWright said:


> Sexual


Thanks great way to put it , after married 20 yrs plus , the garage comes in handy


----------



## Derekh929

Will_G said:


> After spending a day in it I have to admit I'm very jealous of it


Thanks Will , for the record i did not lock him in my garage it was a detailing meet:lol:


----------



## Beesley

Wow mate what a fantastic turn around!!


----------



## Derekh929

Beesley said:


> Wow mate what a fantastic turn around!!


Thanks, still looking to improve though as like a nice and easy and clean space to work in


----------

